# Do you (or ur parents/friends) own a GUN??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

No no no,,,

as far as I know its legal to own but it's illegal to carry it in public, illegal to shot in the air....even using it even to defend ur serlf in many cases is illegal and can end up in jail!
but it can be found online,,, and in the black market,, but It's rare

didn't c a gun shop before in my life, I hope I'll never see any!!!

how many killed their loved ones in a moment of anger!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't own a gun.

My parents have some of my grandpa's old shot guns in their basement.

I wouldn't be opposed to keeping a gun in my house.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

no offense but why americans are crazy about guns? or it's just on TV?

I watched a lot on TV!! it's strange to see a women with a gun!! or grocery owner killing a kid for stealing pepsi!! school Teachers with guns!:no

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...and-killed-in-gated-community-florida-170863/

:no:no
even walmart sale guns!









I'm not living in heaven my self,,


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have one, but I plan to move out of the city so I can get one (so I can learn to use it and keep it in my house to protect my family). Some of my friends have (illegal) ones for illegal purposes.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> I don't have one, but I plan to move out of the city so I can get one (so I can learn to use it and keep it in my house to protect my family). Some of my friends have (illegal) ones for illegal purposes.


u r joking right???? btw, u look beautiful!!!


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

My dad owns 3 handguns and a shotgun


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, everyone in my family has guns...


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> u r joking right???? btw, u look beautiful!!!


No, not at all. The way I see it, gun laws don't stop criminals from having guns (the ones I know all have them) so a gun in my house is an equalizer in a situation that could be deadly for me or my family without it. It could be deadly with the gun too, but I like my chances better than if I were unarmed. Also, bonus points for knowing how to use a gun responsibly to minimize the chances of fatal accidents occurring.

Haha, thanks but that's not me. I agree though, he's beautiful :mushy.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No! Guns are evil!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My parents have at least a couple.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a .22 Marlin rifle with which I have destroyed many a pop bottle. Most everyone in my family owns a firearm of some kind or another. Even my younger sister has recently been considering the prospect of buying a pistol.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

GaaraAgain said:


> a gun in my house is an equalizer in a situation that could be deadly for me or my family without it. It could be deadly with the gun too, but I like my chances better than if I were unarmed.


I understand why you want to believe this as it provides a sense of control over life, but it's factually incorrect. Owning a gun makes you 4.5 times more likely to be shot (that's controlled for neighborhood violence and such). Many are shot with their own gun. And if some robber does invade your home, you and your family are _far_ safer putting your hands up than drawing a gun -- drawing the gun will almost certainly get you shot, and while you may get to shoot and kill the other guy too that's not worth much if you or your family members die. It's not as if a bullet can disable someone -- even if they're going to die from the wound they probably have a chance to kill you first. Nor can you assume that robbers are intelligent people who will make wise non-risky decisions and thus decline to draw if you get the drop on them first. It may feel heroic to defend your family and you may be giving the robber what they deserve, but a coward and the coward's family are a lot safer.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, and im pretty sure every family in Texas owns one


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes. My dad owns a pistol.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My dad has a huge gun collection. He's a hunter...:/


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

straightarrows said:


> how many killed their loved ones in a moment of anger!


LOL


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No... I'm pretty sure it's illegal here... but if it isn't then hell, might as well go out and get one of my own *whistles to self*


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, I do. Well.. My dad does, technically.

Though, I don't use them for protection.. Just target shooting and skeet shooting.. It's really fun.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 5. 3 handguns and 2 rifles. Handguns are a .22 target pistol, 9mm semi auto, and a 44 mag revolver. Both rifles ae .22 cal used for small game hunting/targets.

I've never killed anyone. Hope I never have to. I can choose not to draw a gun on someone but at least I have that choice.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Moved into a more rural area. Plan to take up hunting, so yeah I'll be getting a gun... likely a rifle, maybe a shotgun. Handguns are illegal here.

Honestly, I never thought I'd be able to shoot an animal, but after a lot of thought, I figure a good, natural life and quick, painless death is just far more ethical than modern farming practices.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> how many killed their loved ones in a moment of anger!


:roll

I own about a dozen. Two of them went off while I was typing this. No, make it three. Yesterday the mailman said hi to me so I shot him. After gunning down all of my loved ones, of course. The police didn't do anything because you can own scary evil guns in America and this sort of thing just, well, happens!

(edit) I just obtained, then shot a new set of loved ones. Oopsie! Well, call me butterfingers.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, no guns in my family. We don't go hunting so never had a use for one


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nah. Don't own a gun, nor do I know anyone that does.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to own a gun, but i am afraid of myself owning one, because on a bad day, things can happen. so i am dancing around the idea right now, in hopes the idea of gun ownership comes to pass...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> a coward and the coward's family are a lot safer.


 Tell this to Sharon Tate.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

My dad has always had a collection of guns.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

its illegal here.. i love that about Australia.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

my dad and my brother do.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Aurora said:


> its illegal here.. i love that about Australia.


 They say Australia started as a prison. I guess not much has changed.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

My boyfriend has 3 guns... He's a bit of a farm boy so they're used rarely and only for shooting livestock or for fun... Mainly we only ever use the slug gun to shoot cans and bottles lol.

Oh and laws here regulate that they all have to be stored in a lockable container/box that is at least 3 inches thick or something like that... So we have a large safe.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Aurora said:


> its illegal here.. i love that about Australia.


No it's not - you just need a license.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Two 12-gauge shotguns. :yes

Used for hunting, target shooting and detering burglars. 









*Patiently awaits UltraShy's response to this thread.*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Guns in Britain are not as easy to get, but my brother does own one, it's legal and everything, it's a handgun, but not sure what type.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

NO. They just remind me of violence, which I don't like.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

No, of course not. What possible use would I have for a gun, unless I was delusionally paranoid of crime or had malicious intentions. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I own a SpringField XD.
Getting a compact Glock (for the car/night time carry) by the end of the year.
& an AR-15 sometime in the future.

My parents don't own any.


& Mind=Blown @ guns being rare there. Where do you live?
Kids occasionally sold guns at High school here in the south..If you knew who to talk to.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

So are guns only %100 legal in America & The Middle East?
Look like everywhere else it's illegal or much stricter.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't own a gun. My dad's a hunter so he has a few guns.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have family that own guns. I don't, though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No. I don't need and/or want one.

I think guns/ gun laws were more accessible here (AU) before the Port Arthur Massacre.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

My boyfriend does  idk why everyone keeps thinking people only own guns to hurt others haha most ridiculous thing I've heard. People also just use them for hunting, or for shooting range, competitions, ect. Most of the time they won't sell you a gun until you have had lessons anyways


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've carried an assault rifle (first a tavor, then a micro-tavor) everywhere i went to since i was 18. it's a pain in the ***. especially when you want to hang out with friends on your breaks from the army. 

it's only fun at the beginning but honestly, it's getting old. :roll


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, and I would not feel comfortable living with someone who had guns in the house.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I have several friends who all own guns. At one time I carried a handgun myself.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No, but I do have swords and can use them.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Revenwyn:1059782623 said:


> No, but I do have swords and can use them.


Nice. What about numchuck skills?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I kind of want one just to store away in case anything ever happens and I need it for self-defesne.

My uncle has a full aresenal: as of last year I think it was approx. 6 rifles, 5 shotguns, 6 pistols, a couple crossbows and standard longbows, a couple swords, a blowgun (lol), a slingshot, various ninja weaponry, and enough ammo to fill the back of a pickup truck including several crates of 7.62x39mm (AK-47) rounds. I told him I know where I'm going if there's a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My dad was an avid collector of guns, ammo, and other military paraphernalia. So, I grew up in a house full of that stuff. My mom got rid of the guns after he died, though.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No, but ive got a high powered replica air pistol. If guns werent illegal over here i would definetly get one, or more.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

kiirby said:


> No, of course not. What possible use would I have for a gun, unless I was delusionally paranoid of crime or had malicious intentions. Don't be ridiculous.


But what if the British invaded?!?
*looks at location*
Uhm.. Not that the British ever would.. they're lovely chaps! :lol



komorikun said:


> No, and I would not feel comfortable living with someone who had guns in the house.


Me neither.
I'm glad there are strict gun laws here and if anything they should be made even more strict.

I'm sure a collection of C4 is nice to look at as well (in an eerie sort of way), but weapons are neither trophies nor toys.
I don't know if there's any connection, but I do find it a little odd that Europe, which has seen a lot of war and conflict within our borders over the past 100 years, has so tight regulation, whereas the US which hasn't had war within its borders are much more enthusiastic about guns.
If anybody should be wanting guns for personal protection and to ensure the safety of our community, shouldn't it be us?

I know you guys have higher crime rates than we do, but that is brought about in part because guns are so readily available and crime statistics show owning guns for protection against crime actually only puts you at greater personal risk, so that doesn't seem to be a good argument.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No. I don't think it's even legal in my country, unless you're a cop or a soldier or something like that...


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Yes, everyone in my family has guns...


Same here.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i have more of a problem owning ammo. given my current state of mind over the past several years, it's not the gun that scares me, it's the ammo. i do not own a gun for my limited self-preservation, but have thought about owning one extensively.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

If I had a gun, I would have shot myself by now.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

meyaj said:


> Nice. What about numchuck skills?


I'm afraid those are actually illegal.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, to defend my home. My old man left me with one when he walked out on the family.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My dad owns two rifles for hunting. I have an air rifle. Shoots lil pellets.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

My stepdad has a couple, but he doesn't have any ammo for them. A lot of my uncles go hunting, so they all have guns, and one of them has a smaller gun as well. He took me and my cousin out once to teach us how to handle it, which I think is a good thing. I have no intention of ever using one, but it's nice to know how just in case.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> My dad owns 3 handguns and a shotgun





50piecesteve said:


> Yes, and im pretty sure every family in Texas owns one





erasercrumbs said:


> I have a .22 Marlin rifle with which I have destroyed many a pop bottle. Most everyone in my family owns a firearm of some kind or another. Even my younger sister has recently been considering the prospect of buying a pistol.





tlgibson97 said:


> I have 5. 3 handguns and 2 rifles. Handguns are a .22 target pistol, 9mm semi auto, and a 44 mag revolver. Both rifles ae .22 cal used for small game hunting/targets.
> 
> I've never killed anyone. Hope I never have to. I can choose not to draw a gun on someone but at least I have that choice.





Paloma M said:


> my dad and my brother do.





LittleSister said:


> My boyfriend has 3 guns... He's a bit of a farm boy so they're used rarely and only for shooting livestock or for fun... Mainly we only ever use the slug gun to shoot cans and bottles lol.
> 
> Oh and laws here regulate that they all have to be stored in a lockable container/box that is at least 3 inches thick or something like that... So we have a large safe.





Cletis said:


> Yes. Two 12-gauge shotguns. :yes
> 
> Used for hunting, target shooting and detering burglars.
> 
> *Patiently awaits UltraShy's response to this thread.*





Timeofallout said:


> I have several friends who all own guns. At one time I carried a handgun myself.





Lateralus said:


> I kind of want one just to store away in case anything ever happens and I need it for self-defesne.
> 
> My uncle has a full aresenal: as of last year I think it was approx. 6 rifles, 5 shotguns, 6 pistols, a couple crossbows and standard longbows, a couple swords, a blowgun (lol), a slingshot, various ninja weaponry, and enough ammo to fill the back of a pickup truck including several crates of 7.62x39mm (AK-47) rounds. I told him I know where I'm going if there's a zombie apocalypse.





WhoDey85 said:


> Yes, to defend my home. My old man left me with one when he walked out on the family.





Kuhle said:


> My stepdad has a couple, but he doesn't have any ammo for them. A lot of my uncles go hunting, so they all have guns, and one of them has a smaller gun as well. He took me and my cousin out once to teach us how to handle it, which I think is a good thing. I have no intention of ever using one, but it's nice to know how just in case.


 I feel like u all r living in a WAR ZONE!!!!!! I thuoght this is just on tv!!!



50piecesteve said:


> Yes, and im pretty sure every family in Texas owns one


 this is y G. Bush is into Wars!

don't know what to say, but I think in the U.S. is _*Culture Fueled by Industry,,, $$$$$$$$$$$$$*_


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Stormclouds said:


> If I had a gun, I would have shot myself by now.


so we're Happy u don't have one :clap
 


Milco said:


> But what if the British invaded?!?
> *looks at location*
> Uhm.. Not that the British ever would.. they're lovely chaps! :lol
> 
> ...


I watched a long program on Tv about Denmark (for nearly a month),, it look a very safe country!!:clap even if I feel that u people there have few weird things...:b

just look to what that crazy man did in Norway??!!!!

BTW, as far as I know those in Finland r crazy about guns like Americans??


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> No, not at all. The way I see it, gun laws don't stop criminals from having guns (the ones I know all have them) so a gun in my house is an equalizer in a situation that could be deadly for me or my family without it. It could be deadly with the gun too, but I like my chances better than if I were unarmed. Also, bonus points for knowing how to use a gun responsibly to minimize the chances of fatal accidents occurring.
> 
> Haha, thanks but that's not me. I agree though, he's beautiful :mushy.





Paul said:


> I understand why you want to believe this as it provides a sense of control over life, but it's factually incorrect. Owning a gun makes you 4.5 times more likely to be shot (that's controlled for neighborhood violence and such). Many are shot with their own gun. And if some robber does invade your home, you and your family are _far_ safer putting your hands up than drawing a gun -- drawing the gun will almost certainly get you shot, and while you may get to shoot and kill the other guy too that's not worth much if you or your family members die. It's not as if a bullet can disable someone -- even if they're going to die from the wound they probably have a chance to kill you first. Nor can you assume that robbers are intelligent people who will make wise non-risky decisions and thus decline to draw if you get the drop on them first. It may feel heroic to defend your family and you may be giving the robber what they deserve, but a coward and the coward's family are a lot safer.


I agree, GaaraAgain safety and her family is more VALUABLE than a DVD player os some $$$$!!!

just let hi get what he want!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> I agree, GaaraAgain safety and her family is more VALUABLE than a DVD player os some $$$$!!!
> 
> just let hi get what he want!!!


Hey bud, the problem with criminals is that you don't truly know their intentions when they are inside your house. Are you going to ask them if they are there to rob you or if they are there to rape and murder your family? I would rather greet them with my handgun.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

kiirby said:


> No, of course not. What possible use would I have for a gun, unless I was delusionally paranoid of crime or had malicious intentions. Don't be ridiculous.


HAHA!!! I love your stereotype of gun owners. Classic.
I'm delusionally paranoid for having a weapon to defend myself. :roll
Oh and believe it or not, some of us even like to use firearms for sport, such as shooting competitions!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Hey bud, the problem with criminals is that you don't truly know their intentions when they are inside your house. Are you going to ask them if they are there to rob you or if they are there to rape and murder your family? I would rather greet them with my handgun.





kiirby said:


> delusionally paranoid of crime


Sounds about right.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

my dad has a shotgun - he showed me once when i was 7, but i have not seen it since.

a person i know started owning guns for a few years now, since his other friends have swords, knives, and guns (they must be stocking up for zombies?). anyways, i want a gun, but then i would feel uber-obligated to buy ammo, and at that point strange visions will be coming, which scares me the most. 

i don't have a problem owning a gun, it's me being able to own and buy the ammo that really scares me. to clarify, i don't own a gun, at all. i am very tempted to acquire one, but i am mentally trying to stop the inevitable problems.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Sounds about right.


That was a predictable response. There are bad people on this planet, I'm glad you live in a perfect world. My sister was living in El Paso, Texas doing some welding on pipeline. She basically lived in a trailer so that she could travel to new jobs and live closer. One night someone broke into her trailer and she saw this dude creeping towards her about 10 to 15 feet away over in the kitchen. She grabbed her .38 revolver and aimed it at the intruder. Not one word was said between my sister or him. He backed out slowly and left. So for you calling the police would be the logical response when when someone is fifteen feet away from you. You must have some fast responding cops in England.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/mom...uders-before-killing-one-using-12-ga-shotgun/


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you have car insurance? well you're just delusionally paranoid of accidents then!

Crime can and does happen.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope and neither does anyone I know, but I live in England.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Does my pellet gun count? I think my mom has a bb gun. However somewhere is stored all the shotguns and rifles, maybe a few handguns, handed down from generations but only my grandpa knows where.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah my Aunts husband owns machine guns


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

My friend's dad (farmer) has some guns. I'd kind of like to have one, but I'm fairly happy with no one having them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> I feel like u all r living in a WAR ZONE!!!!!! I thuoght this is just on tv!!!


Nope. It's a very safe community. Hardly any crime at all. And virtually every household has at least one gun.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually I just remembered, we do own a gun. It is from the American Civil War, and has been in my husband's family for ages. It doesn't work though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Most of my uncles and cousins own guns. They're all hunters.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I feel like u all r living in a WAR ZONE!!!!!! I thuoght this is just on tv!!!


I did live in a war zone. It's called wildlife. Wild dogs (actually the most dangerous), fishercats, raccoons, coyotes, wolves, skunks, possums, and every now and then something really serious like a mountain lion appears in the state. Luckily we never get bears this far south. I nearly got torn up many times taking care of the livestock at night. It's a good thing most critters are happy to leave you alone if you leave them alone but sometimes that meant sacrificing whatever they were after like a barn cat or a chicken unless I wanted to get myself in a fight. I wished for a real gun many times as I headed out holding a belt knife, chunk of rebar, or paintball mark hoping the sting was good enough and a flashlight to lock up all the small livestock for their safety.

That would be why my grandpa steadily inherited a ton of big guns meant for blowing away predators. My family founded this town when it was even more the middle of nowhere with several farms scattered around it coming to something like 300 acres between everyone. My husband's family has several rifles passed down through the generations as well that he said he could get us for free if we ever manage to save up money to move back in to the country.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

My dad owns a few guns. I want to say he has a shotgun & a couple of handguns but I'm for certain what kinds he has.


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

I really was interested in starting to go to shooting ranges and owning guns as a hobby. Looked into getting my license and found out I legally cannot own a gun or get my license because I was in a mental hospital. Was kind of crushed about that...


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

No one in my family does, but since I live in Texas... So basically, everyone in my neighborhood has a gun. My punk-*** neighbor whom I hate dearly, once pointed his gun at me hours after an event where he shot it and basically got arrested later. (I proceeded to follow him in retaliation and attack with my fists.)


----------

